# New forum all screwy?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ever since the forum went to the new style I can't seem to make it work properly.

For example, when I hit you post same old part posts appear again and again. When I actually post a new thread it doesn't seem to show up under new posts.

Am I missing something?

TG


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am confused at where you guys are going for new posts. Up at the top you click on "What's New" that will pull up a bunch of sub links right under it. But the first view you get when you hit "What's New" is a total list of all posts, articles, comments that have been made since the last time you "cleared" or "marked all read". if 200 posts were made overnight that is how many will show up. Once you mark them as "read" they all vanish and it starts over again.

This may be an issue with IE6 as well because I am not seeing it at all. However, I am seeing over on VB that they are addressing the IE6 compatability issues for the next maintainance release, which should be out within 2 weeks.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Yesterday, I marked all posts as read, and after that point it wouldn't recognize any new posts at all. When I chose "New Posts" it would tell me there was nothing, but if I then chose to show all posts in the past 24 hours, there clearly _were_ new posts.
> 
> Don't get me started about login issues (yes I _have_ followed the directions on that; I still have trouble from certain computers), IE6 compatabily (nearly started a crapstorm by bringing that up previously) and handheld compatability.


I definitely am having problems understanding the new posts. I hit 'new posts' when I log on as I have always done. But the posts that show up are all over the place. Old posts that haven't been updated since my last visit, mixed in with new posts and updated posts. And new posts seem to dissapear as well. EG I saw this post, but wanted to read through a couple of other posts and come back to this one. I couldn't even find this post on the page of new posts when I came back to it.

Maybe I just need to adjust my settings or something, but I find it a little confusing. I just ideally just like the posts to show up like on the old forum. When I click 'new posts' I want to see only the posts that are new or been updated since my last visit. I get 4 pages of posts that haven't been touched since my last visit a lot of times.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am confused at where you guys are going for new posts. Up at the top you click on "What's New" that will pull up a bunch of sub links right under it. But the first view you get when you hit "What's New" is a total list of all posts, articles, comments that have been made since the last time you "cleared" or "marked all read". if 200 posts were made overnight that is how many will show up. Once you mark them as "read" they all vanish and it starts over again.
> 
> This may be an issue with IE6 as well because I am not seeing it at all. However, I am seeing over on VB that they are addressing the IE6 compatability issues for the next maintainance release, which should be out within 2 weeks.


So in regard to my previous post, I guess I have to manually mark psost as read now if I don't want them to show up when I hit 'new posts/what's new'? That is where I am confused. I never had to do that with the old forum software. It would just display new and updated posts.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

traynor_garnet said:


> Ever since the forum went to the new style I can't seem to make it work properly.
> 
> For example, when I hit you post same old part posts appear again and again. When I actually post a new thread it doesn't seem to show up under new posts.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what this means, no offense but it does not make any sense. What is it you are trying to do?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Are you sure you guys are logged in correctly? Does it say "Welcome, <username>" at the very top, in the black heading? I had similar problems with posts not being marked as read correctly, and pages of posts (which I had previously read) showing up as new posts. All of this was caused by login issues I was having.

After I modified my GuitarsCanada bookmark to just "http://guitarscanada.com" and logged in, everything worked as it used to.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> So in regard to my previous post, I guess I have to manually mark psost as read now if I don't want them to show up when I hit 'new posts/what's new'? That is where I am confused. I never had to do that with the old forum software. It would just display new and updated posts.


Again, not sure what it is you are seeing. This is how it is working for me and the difference I see in the new software from the old.

we now have a "whats new" that appears to bring up all posts,threads,comments etc. You can use the sub menu to filter them by new posts,new comments etc. The thing I find different on this software is that if you click on a thread to read it and then just go back to the new threads the one you just read is gone. So it is automatically marking it read and deleting it from the list, the old software would leave it on the list even though you read it. So what I do is I click on "whats new" and then read what I want to read and then click on "mark forums read" and it clears out the whole list. If I read a post and reply to it I have never actually gone right back to the Whats New to see it but I would suspect it is there.

The software holds all unread posts for a time limit, I think it is 20 days or something before wiping out the cache. So if you did not logon for say 3 days and then clicked on "whats new" you would get 3 days worth of posts. When a new post is made to a thread it moved to the top of the list as with the previous software. 

there are settings to use in the software for how threads are marked read. You can have them auto or manual. I believe we are on manual and no changes were made from the last version. I will go in though and see what is set, could be that it got changed and that is why it is not operating as it used to.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> I understand what he's saying because I'm getting the same thing as he a torndownunit are getting - choosing "new posts" shows a bunch of new posts, a bunch of old posts and also misses out a number of new posts.


OK, I know what you are saying now. It has to be local to your computer. What is happening is you are getting locked in a circle between /index /forum and /

What bagpipe is saying is the cause of that


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> The furthest link on the left of the second menu bar (the one with the smaller font than the one above it) reads "New Posts". I click that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in a different location today, not running IE6. I notice that the weird display issue I was getting a few minutes ago is gone now. When I was getting it, all the posts were indented on the right. Now they're not, and the display seems fine. Running IE7 at the moment.


OK, are you getting the funky new posts issue on that computer running IE7? If not we may have narrowed it down


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> I definitely am having problems understanding the new posts. I hit 'new posts' when I log on as I have always done. But the posts that show up are all over the place. Old posts that haven't been updated since my last visit, mixed in with new posts and updated posts. And new posts seem to dissapear as well. EG I saw this post, but wanted to read through a couple of other posts and come back to this one. I couldn't even find this post on the page of new posts when I came back to it.
> 
> Maybe I just need to adjust my settings or something, but I find it a little confusing. I just ideally just like the posts to show up like on the old forum. When I click 'new posts' I want to see only the posts that are new or been updated since my last visit. I get 4 pages of posts that haven't been touched since my last visit a lot of times.



as soon as you look at a post, it leaves the new posts page. the only time it comes back is if someone else posts to it. real pain for editing, referencing, doing as you did, or just watching the views go up or down.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe I don't use the site the same as everybody else, but I just have the main page displayed and don't go thorough all the new posts. I just look at the topics list and go from there. It never seems to be an issue. Maybe I have too much time on my hands? LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

One of the biggest issues forum owners have faced with this new version of VB is the URL issues. The former software had one URL. You located your forum in a directory on your server and called it either guitarscanada.com or guitarscanada.com/Board or whatever. As you will remember we used to be /Board here and I used to have the old website at guitarscanada.com 

I deleted the entire old website when we went to this version becuase it came with the publishing suite (GC Front Page) which sits at /content

So the problem everyone had was the new software had three URL's with /forum then /content and finally /index

So when people went live all hell broke loose. What needed to happen was that we added re-directs to the forum so that if put anything into your browser or find an old link on google for GC you will be taken to /index which is the main page of the forum itself. That is the page you should save. www.guitarscanada.com and not any of the extensions

From there as you navigate through the forums you will find yourself on /forum and /index and /content but you will always remain logged in and there should be no issues. I have been running that way since the say we changed it and have had no issues. I have been contacted by at least 20 poeple via email and gave them the same instructions.

1) make sure to delete all old pages you had of the forum. Delete all saved pages or homepages. Anything you had on a auto login

2) clear your history and cookies, get rid of any past GC bookmark or saved cookies

3) start fresh as if it were a new website you just found today. Google it and click on the first link that comes up

4) logon and click "remember me" this will set a new cookie. From there, once you are logged on you may save it as a favorite or whatever you want. You should not have another issue after that, unless you have your cookie system turned off


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Again, not sure what it is you are seeing. This is how it is working for me and the difference I see in the new software from the old.
> 
> we now have a "whats new" that appears to bring up all posts,threads,comments etc. You can use the sub menu to filter them by new posts,new comments etc. The thing I find different on this software is that if you click on a thread to read it and then just go back to the new threads the one you just read is gone. So it is automatically marking it read and deleting it from the list, the old software would leave it on the list even though you read it. So what I do is I click on "whats new" and then read what I want to read and then click on "mark forums read" and it clears out the whole list. If I read a post and reply to it I have never actually gone right back to the Whats New to see it but I would suspect it is there.
> 
> ...


See this is where I seem to see a difference from the old forum to the new. I could log in a couple of hours after my previous login, and it would only show threads that were new since the *last visit*, or threads that had been updated since the last visit. Now it shows 3-4 pages of older threads that aren't new, or haven't been updated since my last visit. And as mentioned by someone else in the thread, for some reason new posts don't show up sometimes while all these older posts do.

I don't know if that explains things any better. It's not a massive 'problem' it's just a little confusing at times.

I never had any login issues, so that's not a problem on my end.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is how we are currently set-up for marking threads read


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> See this is where I seem to see a difference from the old forum to the new. I could log in a couple of hours after my previous login, and it would only show threads that were new since the *last visit*, or threads that had been updated since the last visit. Now it shows 3-4 pages of older threads that aren't new, or haven't been updated since my last visit. And as mentioned by someone else in the thread, for some reason new posts don't show up sometimes while all these older posts do.
> 
> I don't know if that explains things any better. It's not a massive 'problem' it's just a little confusing at times.
> 
> I never had any login issues, so that's not a problem on my end.


OK, so basically you are not marking them as read, if you dont mark them as read they will stat there for 20 days


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Here is how we are currently set-up for marking threads read


We may have been on option 3 before. I can set that and see if that is what you guys were used to


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> I'll bet that's it.


I will switch it but let me know if that does what we think it is going to do


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> I'm getting display issues in IE7. Take a look at this thread...
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?30900-TopHat-King-Royale-Matchless-2x12-cab
> 
> When I view it, my first response post appears midway through the original post. The original post has text, then some pictures, then right in the middle of one of the pictures my post appears, then there are more pictures. Then, where my first reply should be (below the initial post), there is a blank space.


Someone else running IE7 is seeing the same issues. I believe that the maintainance issue being released within a week or so has these bugs all fixed for IE6 and IE7.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I think the forum has slowed down since you made that last change. Anyone else experiencing it?

Or maybe it's all the mac fanboys sucking up the internet in general with the iPad announcement...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I think the forum has slowed down since you made that last change. Anyone else experiencing it?
> 
> Or maybe it's all the mac fanboys sucking up the internet in general with the iPad announcement...


Interesting, I am not noticing a big difference. But it did indicate that it was the most processor intensive. 

EDIT: It seems to be taking an extra second or two loading. I think it is running an extra query with that new setting


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have no idea what this means, no offense but it does not make any sense. What is it you are trying to do?


Sorry, because of tendinitis I am using voice recognition software and it screwed up my message. I have corrected it:

"Ever since the forum went to the new style I can't seem to make it work properly. For example, when I hit "new posts" (the same) old posts appear again and again. Also, when I actually post a new thread it doesn't seem to show up when I select "new posts" on the top of the page."

TG


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe this has been explained another way but...

On the old forum I'd login and check "today's posts". All the posts that were created or updated since last login would appear.
If I read any of them and for whatever reason selected "today's posts" again. The list would remain the same but the posts I read would no longer be in bold. 
If I posted anything new or answered an existing post THEN select "Today's Posts" the thread I created or added to would be at or near the top of the list.

On the new forum I login and check "New Posts" and get a list of everything (presumably) that appeared or was changed since my last login. However, if I read any of them and check "New Posts" again there is no sign of the thread. Apparently once marked "read" it's no longer considered new. (I preferred the old way of simply un-bolding the thread title but keeping it in the list till I log out, BTW) 
Also, If I start or contribute to an existing thread it also must be considered "read" and doesn't show up when "New Posts" are selected. Again the old one did and I preferred that.

Also if I log out then back in all the posts that I didn't read the last time still appear. Once again the old way was preferred by me where if I didn't read it during the last login it's automatically considered "read" when I logged out and thus did not appear in the "new posts" category unless there had been changes to the thread since last login.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

When I log in, I go to new posts, I get only new posts. If I go read one of the posts and then hit new posts, that post is no longer in the list.

We need to somehow find out the common denominator between all you guys having trouble?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> When I log in, I go to new posts, I get only new posts. If I go read one of the posts and then hit new posts, that post is no longer in the list.
> 
> We need to somehow find out the common denominator between all you guys having trouble?


 The new look is fine and I understand there are valid reasons for the upgrade its just that I think the common denominator is we want the original functionality back.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> The new look is fine and I understand there are valid reasons for the upgrade its just that I think the common denominator is we want the original functionality back.


That's where I was trying to go with my comment... Not sure how your response helps us help you get there?


Edit: never mind, I just realized you don't like how it works, not that it isn't working for you.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Maybe this has been explained another way but...
> 
> *On the old forum I'd login and check "today's posts". All the posts that were created or updated since last login would appear.
> If I read any of them and for whatever reason selected "today's posts" again. The list would remain the same but the posts I read would no longer be in bold.
> ...


This is a very good explanation of the 'problem'. Again, it just gets a little confusing because posts seem to randomly vanish on you. I don't know if it's an issue anything can be done about anyway. If that's the way the new software works, I'll just deal with and I am sure others will to. I am glad to know I am not crazy though and that other people have the exact same issue lol.

EDIT I lost track of the thread and noticed there was a change attempted. I'll browser the site and see if I notice a difference.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> This is a very good explanation of the 'problem'. Again, it just gets a little confusing because posts seem to randomly vanish on you. I don't know if it's an issue anything can be done about anyway. If that's the way the new software works, I'll just deal with and I am sure others will to. I am glad to know I am not crazy though and that other people have the exact same issue lol.


I agree with hamstrung and torndownunit ...however, this is about the only frustrating thing I have discovered.
Maybe only because I liked, and was used to, the previous way.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

> On the new forum I login and check "New Posts" and get a list of everything (presumably) that appeared or was changed since my last login. However, if I read any of them and check "New Posts" again there is no sign of the thread. Apparently once marked "read" it's no longer considered new. (I preferred the old way of simply un-bolding the thread title but keeping it in the list till I log out, BTW)
> Also, If I start or contribute to an existing thread it also must be considered "read" and doesn't show up when "New Posts" are selected. Again the old one did and I preferred that.


Ok, I just did a test and the issue quoted above is still the same issue I have. When I reply to this thread, then hit "New Posts" OR "What's New" this thread disappears from the list of posts. If I just replied to it, it should be at the TOP of the list again in bold. Or at least that was the behaviour of the old forum. And IMO, the behaviour that makes sense.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have changed the way the threads are marked "read" see a few pages back for details on that. I need to know now if your problems are solved with that change


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have to make this reply to see what happens after I hit new posts. One sec.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> Ok, I just did a test and the issue quoted above is still the same issue I have. When I reply to this thread, then hit "New Posts" OR "What's New" this thread disappears from the list of posts. If I just replied to it, it should be at the TOP of the list again in bold. Or at least that was the behaviour of the old forum. And IMO, the behaviour that makes sense.


OK, I see where you coming from on that now. I will do some checking over on the vb boards and see if this was identified as a issue. But can you guys tell me if the issue of the old/new posts and all that has now been solved. Forget about the one you just posted to showing up for now, lets take er one by one and we will get there


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> That's where I was trying to go with my comment... Not sure how your response helps us help you get there?


That's what I was hoping to provide in my first post. 
There seems to be a number of us experiencing the same issues based on the way we were accustomed to using the forum and I was hoping to clarify (at least from my perspective) what was different compared to the old forum and thus hopefully could be somehow re-set in the new software.
I'm guessing there is a number of default settings for handling threads' read state based on login that may have changed since the previous version. Perhaps it's a hard coded change. I don't know I'm just spitballing here.

Others may use the forum differently and never see what those of us who are complaining experience.
If it's not possible to set up the old functionality due to something with the new software then we'll have to get used to it, but we're just offering our observations and askin' to see if it can be fixed (perhaps "set differently" is a better term) while understanding that it may not be possible.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ok, same behaviour. I replied, then hit What's New. The post dissapeared from the new posts.

Judging by other people's posts, they have similar site viewing habits as me. As I post in threads, to get back to the list of new posts, I always hit the 'new posts' button. It's easier than using the back button in your browser. But, now as you post in threads or even view them, they dissapear from the list of New Posts until your next session.
Does this echo what you other guys are seeing?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> That's what I was hoping to provide in my first post.
> There seems to be a number of us experiencing the same issues based on the way we were accustomed to using the forum and I was hoping to clarify (at least from my perspective) what was different compared to the old forum and thus hopefully could be somehow re-set in the new software.
> I'm guessing there is a number of default settings for handling threads' read state based on login that may have changed since the previous version. Perhaps it's a hard coded change. I don't know I'm just spitballing here.
> 
> ...


No, my bad. We have a mixture of people getting weird problems and people that just don't like how it works now. You fall under the second. Not sure if Scott even has the option to get it to work like it used to.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

torndownunit said:


> Ok, same behaviour. I replied, then hit What's New. The post dissapeared from the new posts.
> 
> Judging by other people's posts, they have similar site viewing habits as me. As I post in threads, to get back to the list of new posts, I always hit the 'new posts' button. It's easier than using the back button in your browser. But, now as you post in threads or even view them, they dissapear from the list of New Posts until your next session.
> Does this echo what you other guys are seeing?


OK, so when you made this post I simply hit the "new posts" button and this thread was back on top with your post. My response that I am typing right now will not be there if I go right back and hit "new Posts" is that what we are talking about?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> OK, so when you made this post I simply hit the "new posts" button and this thread was back on top with your post. My response that I am typing right now will not be there if I go right back and hit "new Posts" is that what we are talking about?


Yes, plus even reading this post then going to "new posts" will drop it off the list (assuming that since it's read I don't want to see it in the list) 
The thing is, if I want to go back to the thread (it used to be in the list only no longer bold if I already read it) I could. 
Now I have to go back to Forum then worm my way down to the proper heading then find the thread whereas it used to be one click.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamstrung said:


> Yes, plus even reading this post then going to "new posts" will drop it off the list (assuming that since it's read I don't want to see it in the list)
> The thing is, if I want to go back to the thread (it used to be in the list only no longer bold if I already read it) I could.
> Now I have to go back to Forum then worm my way down to the proper heading then find the thread whereas it used to be one click.


The way it appears to be working is that if anyone else makes a post to the thread that it will instantly appear in the "new posts" if anyone clicks it. If you make a post to it yourself and then go right back to "new posts" it does not appear. Interesting. Now that may be a flaw and it may not be. However I would assume that even if I make a post to it that it would show up. I will check on that and see if there has been a report logged on it.

As for the thread dropping off after its read I did notice that from day one and I am not sure if they intended that to be a plus in terms of the new functions. Maybe some people figured once I read it I am done with it and do not want to see it again unless someone makes a new post. That may have been the thinking behind that one. I can live with that one. The one that bugs me is not seeing the thread back up top if I make a post to it. Not sure if that was intentional but does not make a lot of sense to me. I am going to check into that. There were several new option screens added to my control panel with this new software. anything that was native to 3.8.4 was just carried over and my settings remained unchanged. But maybe these new ones need to be set somehow. I never really sat down and went through them with a fine tooth comb. There are about 20 pages of them. But I will do that as well.

If we all have a little patience we will get this thing working the way we want it to. There are several fixes coming with the next maintainance release due out in a week or so. I held off until the first maintainance release was issued thinking that most all bugs had been addressed. Apparently we will play catch up for a bit. But in the long run I think we need to stay current with the tech and security.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I think they want option one, based on cookies. After either marking the forum read or a period of time out do the thread get removed from the New list.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I think they want option one, based on cookies. After either marking a thread read or a period of time out does the thread get marked as read.


We could try that one but it is my understanding that option one, once you log out would clear the new posts, then when you log back in, are there going to be new posts waiting for you?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> We could try that one but it is my understanding that option one, once you log out would clear the new posts, then when you log back in, are there going to be new posts waiting for you?


I'm pretty sure that's how the old one worked. Though I always physically marked the forum read before leaving, so I might not be the right person to really ask.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The way it appears to be working is that if anyone else makes a post to the thread that it will instantly appear in the "new posts" if anyone clicks it. If you make a post to it yourself and then go right back to "new posts" it does not appear. Interesting. Now that may be a flaw and it may not be. However I would assume that even if I make a post to it that it would show up. I will check on that and see if there has been a report logged on it.
> 
> *As for the thread dropping off after its read I did notice that from day one and I am not sure if they intended that to be a plus in terms of the new functions. Maybe some people figured once I read it I am done with it and do not want to see it again unless someone makes a new post. That may have been the thinking behind that one*. I can live with that one. The one that bugs me is not seeing the thread back up top if I make a post to it. Not sure if that was intentional but does not make a lot of sense to me. I am going to check into that. There were several new option screens added to my control panel with this new software. anything that was native to 3.8.4 was just carried over and my settings remained unchanged. But maybe these new ones need to be set somehow. I never really sat down and went through them with a fine tooth comb. There are about 20 pages of them. But I will do that as well.
> 
> If we all have a little patience we will get this thing working the way we want it to. There are several fixes coming with the next maintainance release due out in a week or so. I held off until the first maintainance release was issued thinking that most all bugs had been addressed. Apparently we will play catch up for a bit. But in the long run I think we need to stay current with the tech and security.


That's what I was thinking as well. It's supposed to be an 'improvement' likely. I don't see it that way at all, and I guess a lot of others don't either. But again, if it can't be fixed will will just have to adjust to it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I'm pretty sure that's how the old one worked. Though I always physically marked the forum read before leaving, so I might not be the right person to really ask.


Me too, I always mark them read after I look at the list. As long as all the posts made after I hit the sack at night are there the next morning for me to view then I have no issue with option one either. Maybe thats the way we had it set. We can try and see if that clears up the problem


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Whoa shit man, I think that changed it back to the way it was, lets get some feedback on that


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Whoa shit man, I think that changed it back to the way it was, lets get some feedback on that


Not exactly but maybe a little closer. I doesn't seem to grey items out after you read them, which is annoying. Maybe that's an actual bug though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Not exactly but maybe a little closer. I doesn't seem to grey items out after you read them, which is annoying. Maybe that's an actual bug though.


But now if I make this post and go back to "new posts" my post is there


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

post test.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> But now if I make this post and go back to "new posts" my post is there


Ya, I can verify that.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: New fourm all screwy?*

So we are making progress then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Not exactly but maybe a little closer. I doesn't seem to grey items out after you read them, which is annoying. Maybe that's an actual bug though.


Actually, that is working too, look at the icon itslef, it will go grey after reading the thread now


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Things seem to be more similar to the previous "functionaility"....Thanks for all the work you put into these changes.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Actually, that is working too, look at the icon itslef, it will go grey after reading the thread now


Yah, you are right. I'm not liking this different color thing instead of different icons, especially when all the colors are as muted as they are. I really wish the skinners would get their buts in gear.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yah, you are right. I'm not liking this different color thing instead of different icons, especially when all the colors are as muted as they are. I really wish the skinners would get their buts in gear.


I am thinking there may be a way to change the color or pehaps download a new icon set that would show the contrast more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like the ol' school functionality though... Thanks guys!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the work on this! Much nicer to use now.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am thinking there may be a way to change the color or pehaps download a new icon set that would show the contrast more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im under the weather tonight. Loads of kids sick at the school today too. +8 to -8 shifts don't do a body good.

So, it took a lot of looking and relooking and then I had to facepalm when I saw it.

Would this be better?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Those will work fine. I can add them if people would prefer


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Those will work fine. I can add them if people would prefer



If these are good, I can do others, or pass on the PDF (I think there has to be a couple other read icons but these were the only ones I saw in the CSS). I used a standard shape check mark; it is clear and easily recognized.

 If it inspires anyone else to "skin" then all is good!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

ooo I thought there had to be at least one other "read" image


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

It's still not working like the old system. On the old forum, hitting "new posts" would only bring up threads I had never seen. When I would leave the site it would mark _all_ threads (even those I hadn't bothered looking at ) as read; therefore, when I would come back to the site _only[/I ] brand new entries would show up.

As it stands, everything is just a mess.

TG_


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> It's still not working like the old system. On the old forum, hitting "new posts" would only bring up threads I had never seen. When I would leave the site it would mark _all_ threads (even those I hadn't bothered looking at ) as read; therefore, when I would come back to the site _only[/I ] brand new entries would show up.
> 
> As it stands, everything is just a mess.
> 
> TG_


_

That's weird... it works the old way for me since yesterday. Did you actually log out then back in?_


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

traynor_garnet said:


> It's still not working like the old system. On the old forum, hitting "new posts" would only bring up threads I had never seen. When I would leave the site it would mark _all_ threads (even those I hadn't bothered looking at ) as read; therefore, when I would come back to the site _only[/I ] brand new entries would show up.
> 
> As it stands, everything is just a mess.
> 
> TG_


_

It should not be doing that now. We are now on a session timeout. So if you log out or the session times out everything is going to get marked as read. I believe we can get more confirmation on that from some other people as well. At least thats the way it is working for me now. But having said that, no matter which way I have set the read parameter, it has worked for me. I have never gotten these jumbled posts that some of you have mentioned._


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

traynor_garnet said:


> It's still not working like the old system. On the old forum, hitting "new posts" would only bring up threads I had never seen. When I would leave the site it would mark _all_ threads (even those I hadn't bothered looking at ) as read; therefore, when I would come back to the site _only[/I ] brand new entries would show up.
> 
> As it stands, everything is just a mess.
> 
> TG_


_

I still think you are caught in the URL loop. You need to get rid of any memory of GC on your computer. Everything. No favorites, no saved pages, no auto logins, nothing. Totally erase it from your computer and empty your browser history and cookies. When you have done that type in www.guitarscanada.com and enter your username and password, check off the "remember me" checkbox which will set a new cookie. The re-save the forum as you like. You seem to be entering the site from 2-3 different pages and that may be causing your issues. Try the procedure above._


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> It's still not working like the old system. On the old forum, hitting "new posts" would only bring up threads I had never seen. When I would leave the site it would mark _all_ threads (even those I hadn't bothered looking at ) as read; therefore, when I would come back to the site _only[/I ] brand new entries would show up.
> 
> As it stands, everything is just a mess.
> 
> TG_


_

TG ...... Did you read the earlier parts of this thread....i.e., did you change your bookmark?

Maybe that is part of the problem you are having.

Cheers

Dave

GC was posting at the same time I was._


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I did all that and the same problem keeps happening. I'm using the latest version of Firefox.
TG


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

traynor_garnet said:


> I did all that and the same problem keeps happening. I'm using the latest version of Firefox.
> TG


Not sure what is happening on your end TG, I just switched over to my Firefox browser and its working perfect there as well as on my IE8. I click on "new posts" only the new posts show up, I click "mark forums read" it clears them all out. I go away and come back and click "new posts" and only new posts show up. I logged off two or three times still working well


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not sure what is happening on your end TG, I just switched over to my Firefox browser and its working perfect there as well as on my IE8. I click on "new posts" only the new posts show up, I click "mark forums read" it clears them all out. I go away and come back and click "new posts" and only new posts show up. I logged off two or three times still working well


Ya everything is working for me just like it did on the old forum. New posts are appearing as they should, and I don't get 4 pages of older posts when I login and hit new posts either. I am using Firefox and Camino on Mac.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmmm

seems something didn't work

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?30936-Been-away-for-awhile

was closed two days ago but someone was able to post to it today?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keeperofthegood said:


> Hmmm
> 
> seems something didn't work
> 
> ...


It was moved into that thread from a mod.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct oh... 


Well then... nevermind LOL I guess.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

nkjanssen said:


> I know the software doesn't really work under IE6, so I'm not expecting it to. One of the glitches I'm getting is kind of funny, though. I literally have to "chase down" certain links. When I go to click on certain links, they jump away from me. Then I have to find where they've gon eon the page, and try to click them there, and sometimes they'll jump to another spot again.
> 
> I kind of have to wonder how much of this is "progress" and how much is from the software having a ".0" in it's version number.


Clearly a dissapointing launch for them, and for all of us as well. I waited until the first maintainance release was issued and there are still issues. Hopefully this next maintainance release will put an end to most of the bugs that have cropped up. It's due next week


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive always just loaded the fourm home page- then looked through the threads as anybody would- ive never used read already threads, or new posts or anything- i doubt if i could handle the complications otherwise- i read it always as if its my first time here- but i cant be here all day or even every day, if i was more frequent, itd be different. really, everything works the same as it always did for me, except the first day when i had to reset my bookmark etc- no issues now with ie or firefox


----------

